# Форум для музкерівників та вихователів дитячого садочка України > Музична скарбничка > Мастерская в Память о Елене Кислициной >  Мои подводки и стихи ( к танцам и песням)

## Elen2

*Девочки, прозвучал несколько раз вопрос о танце выпускников с малышами "Раз-два, три ,четыре" .*Выставляю.Когда-то он уже выставлялся у нас на форуме.Движения в танце переделала для своих деток.

*Подводка к танцу  с малышками "Краски" на выпускном:*
*автор Кислицина Е.В. -Elen2*

_Мы пришли поздравить вас.
С переходом в первый класс,
Весь детский сад игриво
Вам говорит: Счастливо!

В руки взяли мы букеты,
Все замечательно одеты...
До чего ж вы хороши,
Вас поздравляем от души,

Краски дарят вам малышки
Раз-два-три-четыре-пять,
Скоро вы возьмете книжки,
И букварик,и тетрадь....

Пусть сегодня солнце светит,
И под радужным мостом
Мы сейчас все дружно,вместе,
С вами танцевать пойдем._


*Танец выпускников  с малышами*[IMG]http://s3.******info/cdc6d7df1ffb952cc44a251a4c6e192c.gif[/IMG]
*Краски / Раз-два-три-четыре*





**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



Песня "Краски" 

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

elsor (24.02.2019), Irina_Irina (02.05.2016), Ksenka (03.02.2018), linker_59 (03.08.2017), m-diana-2007 (30.01.2022), marina 64 (18.05.2021), moderm (18.05.2021), nataliua.sm (29.10.2017), Raisa Vayner (27.05.2016), taliyas (18.03.2020), verazalit (01.10.2019), ИннаНичога (30.04.2017), Иннокентьевна (22.11.2017), Ирма 77 (11.03.2016), Ладога (20.05.2016), Озма (16.02.2019)

----------


## Elen2

Писала для своих детей  на юбилей города 5 лет назад.

1. Люблю свой город ранним утром я,
    Когда все улицы его пустынны
    И наполняется душа моя
    Спокойствием чарующей картины.

2.Я  Теплодар люблю в разгаре дня,
   Когда вокруг снуют , бегут и мчатся.
   В водовороте этом , голову сломя,
   Я пробую куда – то сам добраться.

3.И вечером , когда горят огни,
   Сияют улицы и яркие витрины,
   Мы с городом останемся одни,
   Чтобы  вдвоем любить его картины.

4. Я растворяюсь в городе ночном,
    Средь ярких звезд и тишины безлюдной.
    Накрыла город  ночь своим зонтом,
    Чтоб отдохнуть успел от жизни трудной.

5. Люблю я Теплодар свой  ясным днем,
    И в холод , и в жару , и в непогоду,
    Люблю в нем каждый уголок и дом,
    Люблю неповторимую природу.

6.  Люблю свой город с детства всей душой,
     Не требуя в замен любви взаимной.
     За что? За то, что этот город мой
     И для меня он в жизни самый дивный.

7   Сегодня Теплодару  двадцать пять.
     Уж четверть века в нем растут , смеются дети
     И с восхищением можем мы  сказать –
     Нет лучше в мире города на свете.
_ Кислицина Е.В._

----------

Geshka (13.11.2018), svetlask8 (30.09.2020), ИннаНичога (30.04.2017)

----------


## Elen 77

Танец цыплят (для 2 мл. гр.)
1.	Вот как желтые цыплята        выходят /вперевалочку/ и строятся
Весело идут,                                                 в полоску
Выше лапки поднимают,
Песенки поют:
Припев: Пи-пи-пи,                 ударяют себя 3 р. руками-«крылышками» по 
                                                       бедрам, кисти перпендикулярны полу
               Ко-ко-ко,                                    «крутят хвостиками»
               Покружились все легко.                    кружатся 
повторить припев 2 раза.
2.	Вы не стойте-ка на месте,                     прыгают на месте
А попрыгайте все вместе.
Прыгай, прыгай, высоко
И проворно, и легко.
Припев: тот же
3.	Хоть и очень угловаты           выставляют то правую, то левую ноги
Веселятся все цыплята.                                      на пятку
Крылышками  хлоп, хлоп, хлоп.           хлопают в ладоши
Лапками все топ, топ, топ.                               Топают
Припев.
4.	Разбежались вдруг цыплятки,                 бегают по кругу
Непослушные ребятки.
Стали крыльями махать
И друг друга догонять.
Припев. 
5.	Мы плясали, мы плясали                  выполняют «пружинку»
И немножечко устали.
С боку на бок кое-как                  переваливаются из стороны в сторону
Мы поклонимся вот так!                           кланяются

----------

Irina_Irina (02.05.2016), mswetlana23 (16.07.2016), Raisa Vayner (27.05.2016), ttanya (10.08.2016), ИннаНичога (30.04.2017), Ладога (20.05.2016), Людмилkа (22.04.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Девочки, не хотелось  в конце выпуска нагружать детей еще   стихами,их и так  много,по-этому решила написать кричалку для выпуска шаров.Перевела Таня -Талант.

*Кричалка  «Волшебный шарик детства»* 

                      для старшего дошкольного возраста
_ Автор   Кислицина  Е.В.- Elen2

                                                              Одесская область,г. Теплодар_

Цель:  Создать у детей хорошее  настроение, подводить к осмысленному восприятию  события «Прощание с детским садом»
Слышать и понимать текст кричалки. 
Воспитывать дружелюбие, терпение, умение действовать коллективно.

    (выпуск шаров на улице)
*Ведущая: Мы отпускаем детство?    
Дети:       Да!	
Ведущая: Пускай уходит навсегда?     
Дети:        Да!	
Ведущая:Мы будем плакать и грустить?   
Дети:       Нет!
Ведущая:Пусть шарик в небо улетит?   
Дети:       Да !  (не отпускать шары)	
Ведущая:Чудесно лето проведем?   
Дети:       Да!	Так!
Ведущая:А осенью мы в первый класс пойдем?  
Дети:      Да!	Так!
Ведущая:Сейчас считаем:            
Все вместе:Раз !Два!Три! 
Волшебный шарик детства    
Лети!Лети!Лети!	[/I]*
                   (Отпустить шары в небо)



*Перевод на укр.язык.   Будюк Татьяна*
*    Дитинство в вирій відпускаєм   
        Так!
 Нехай назавжди відлітає
        Так!
   Ми будем з слізками, чи без?
        Ні!
  Злетить хай кулька до небес
       Так!
Чудово літо проведемо 
      Так!
А восени ми в перший клас підемо
      Так!
  Разом рахуєм :Раз, два , три,

     Чарівна кулька дитинства
Лети! Лети! Лети!*

----------

Anisoara (25.08.2016), echeva (19.05.2018), Irina_Irina (02.05.2016), lenik (20.05.2018), linker_59 (03.08.2017), Raisa Vayner (27.05.2016), strelka_64 (27.05.2016), verazalit (17.05.2021), Алена43 (01.11.2016), Варшава (20.05.2018), зулико (28.05.2016), ИннаНичога (30.04.2017), Иннокентьевна (22.11.2017), Ирина Ивановна (17.05.2021), Ладога (20.05.2016), Лариса Антонова (19.05.2018), Людмилkа (22.04.2017), Наталі (20.01.2016), Озма (29.01.2018), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (28.05.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Девочки,  когда-то    много лет назад работала в школе.Был какой-то конкурс сказок на современный лад. 
Мне пришлось им писать  *подводки к  сказкам.*Это и в саду может пригодиться.

* Начало* (перед сказкой):
_2 ведущих_
Привет! Привет! И чуточку внимания.
Для вас сегодня выступает  
Оба: Веселая компания.
2 вед: 
Откройте  рот! Расставьте ушки!
Оба: 
Есть,что смотреть и что послушать...
1 вед:
Смотрите тихо,не скучайте,
Начало сказки отгадайте...
2 вед:
В ней ..жили-были,ели-пили,
И царь в ней был ,и князь Гвидон
1 вед:
и.......3 .........(у нас были училки) под окном ,
Засиделись вечерком.

*Дальше шла сказка.*

*Концовка.*

1 вед:
Ну что ,друзья,вы сказку узнаете?
(ответ зала)
Ну  ребята, вы даете!
Мы так старались, все учили, а вы похлопать нам забыли!(хлопки)
Не слышу!А еще....

----------

Irina_Irina (02.05.2016), linker_59 (03.08.2017), ttanya (10.08.2016), ИннаНичога (30.04.2017), Ладога (20.05.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Девочки, не помню ,кто-то просил  в срочной помощи  написать стихи для презентации групп,коротко на 4 строчечки.Выставляю, может быть еще   пригодятся кому-то.

*«Солнышко»
Если «Солнышко » идет,
Улыбается  народ.
Все умеют : петь ,плясать,
Веселиться и играть.

«Колокольчик» 
Зазвенел сад голосами,
«Колокольчики» звенят,
Воспитателей и деток 
Запросто развеселят.

«Звездочка»
Пусть еще не велики мы,
Но нас «Звездочкой» зовут.
Подрастем и звездным светом 
Засияет все вокруг.*

----------

Irina_Irina (02.05.2016), lenik (20.05.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (13.03.2018), ИннаНичога (30.04.2017), Ладога (20.05.2016)

----------


## Elen2

автор Кислицина Е.В.

Во дворе метет метель,
кружится поземка.
В детский садик к вам на праздник,
Прилетела тройка.

Все лошадки бьют копытом,
Закусив удила:
Привезли мы в зимних санках
Вам подарки дивные.

А еще на праздник елки
 привезли  игру  мы.
Будем вместе веселиться,
Выходите гномы.

Выходите  все зверушки:
Белки , зайчики , игрушки,
 Будем  с вами  мы играть,
Вместе Новый год встречать.
[IMG]http://s2.******info/93698b833245fb89faa4b37763e062d2.gif[/IMG]

----------

Irina_Irina (02.05.2016), linker_59 (03.08.2017), verazalit (01.10.2019), ИннаНичога (30.04.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Очень нравится эта здоровалка(к сожалению ,не знаю автора первых 2-х куплетов) и дети у меня ее поют с удовольствием.Дописала 3-й куплет для  праздника пожилых людей.Не хочу нагружать детей, пусть поют,то что знают.*
Фонограмма очень плохая,хотя все понятно.Но Танюшка обещала , написать новую.
Это подводка к песенке,тоже  дописала последние 2 строчки к стишку.
_1.Ведущая:
Придумано кем-то просто и мудро
При встрече здороваться:
- Доброе утро !
2.Ведущая:
- Доброе утро! - солнцу и птицам.
1.Ведущая:
- Доброе утро! – улыбчивым лицам.
2.Ведущая:
-Доброе утро ,сидящим здесь в зале,
 Мы вас давно к себе поджидали.
ПЕСНЯ «ЗДОРОВАЛКА»_
Здоровалка.rar.html

----------

Irina_Irina (02.05.2016), ИннаНичога (30.04.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Листики осенние.*
_Кислицина Е.В._
[IMG]http://s19.******info/b4c78cd0ce86751ebad435f8d8e54e2f.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://s19.******info/8282524fd65e3fa89fe15de4c7b15d7a.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://s19.******info/b4c78cd0ce86751ebad435f8d8e54e2f.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://s19.******info/b4c78cd0ce86751ebad435f8d8e54e2f.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://s19.******info/8282524fd65e3fa89fe15de4c7b15d7a.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://s17.******info/e6027b28a674a1f3bced4714e4f8d6ad.gif[/IMG]
_По осенней лужице
Лист осенний кружится,
В небе ветерок летает,
Тучка дождиком пугает.

Тучка,тучка, дай ответ:
можно мне гулять иль нет?
Тучка брызнула дождем,
Стало грустно за окном.

Только ветер - озорник
Поднял все листочки вмиг...
Закружил по улице,
Уронил их в лужицу._

----------

Irina_Irina (02.05.2016), Raisa Vayner (27.05.2016), ttanya (10.08.2016), verazalit (01.10.2019), Алена43 (01.11.2016), Варшава (14.10.2019), ИннаНичога (30.04.2017), Ладога (20.05.2016)

----------


## Elen2

[IMG]http://s17.******info/ece02470c65b3daae565f9e4dce6b76b.gif[/IMG]*Осенью.*[IMG]http://s.******info/7f2849d24073a1041a256a16a31c0a74.gif[/IMG]
_Кисицина Е.В._
_Солнце на небе светит не ярко,
Воздух прохладнее,больше не жарко.
Птиц караваны на юг улетают,
Все это осенью поздней бывает.

Травы пожухли,
Листва на деревьях
Желто- оранжево- красного цвета,
Дождик все чаще,
Погода плохая,
Все это осенью поздней бывает.
_

----------

Irina_Irina (02.05.2016), linker_59 (03.08.2017), Raisa Vayner (27.05.2016), verazalit (01.10.2019), Алена43 (01.11.2016), ИннаНичога (30.04.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки, написала подводку к осеннему танцу*.Хотела коротко,но получилось,как получилось.

_Поздняя осень,дождь за окошком,
Капает,капает он на дорожки.
Ветер осенний с листочками пляшет,
кружится в танце и листиком машет.
В руки листочки сейчас мы возьмем.
Танец с листочками дружно начнем.
_

----------

Anisoara (25.08.2016), Irina_Irina (02.05.2016), linker_59 (03.08.2017), mswetlana23 (16.07.2016), nataliua.sm (29.10.2017), Raisa Vayner (27.05.2016), ttanya (10.08.2016), verazalit (01.10.2019), Алена43 (01.11.2016), ИннаНичога (30.04.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Что случилось?* [IMG]http://s18.******info/ededa4b00d60d46b8ef1342d04e0f1de.gif[/IMG]
_Кислицина Е.В_
Если холодно вдруг стало,
Ветер злой стучит в окно,
Солнца и цветов не стало,
Что же вдруг произошло?

Почему снежинки кружат?
Почему на речке лед?
Это значит скоро-скоро
В гости Дед Мороз придет.

Наметет кругом сугробы,
Разрисует окна нам,
Принесет подарков гору,
Мне ,сестренке и друзьям.

* Дед Мороз* [IMG]http://s4.******info/b3be0f9ec79ee1bf4526ca73fb2e5201.gif[/IMG]
_Кислицина Е.В_
Пришел Мороз - проказник,
В детский сад на праздник.
Он игру с детьми заводит,
Хороводы водит.
И в подарок нам игрушки
Каждый год привозит.

*Новый год.* [IMG]http://s18.******info/5a704c33c4491a18ed61f1eff5ce35ec.gif[/IMG]

В Новый год  каждый год
К нам приходит елка,
Зажигает огоньки
На своих иголках.
Одевает свой наряд
Яркий и блестящий,
Веселит в саду ребят
В новогодний праздник.

----------

Anisoara (25.08.2016), Irina_Irina (02.05.2016), linker_59 (03.08.2017), Raisa Vayner (27.05.2016), verazalit (01.10.2019), Алена43 (01.11.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> Девочки, очень нужна подводка к песне "Желаю" Ваенги (она финальная), что-то такое напутственное про окончание праздника... Найти ничего не получается, а сама сочинить - увы и ах!


Как-то грустновато получилось, но...

_Пусть пожелания наши сбудутся,
А радости  пусть будет столько,
Что даже после окончанья праздника,
На сердце никогда не будет горько.

_

----------


## Elen2

Октябрь.
_Кислицина Е.В._
[IMG]http://s19.******info/4c1b7b8f53e4f1ed5ff98447946c82e3.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://s19.******info/4c1b7b8f53e4f1ed5ff98447946c82e3.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://s19.******info/b1883508be49a6c88d23615d2e27638a.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://s19.******info/b4c78cd0ce86751ebad435f8d8e54e2f.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://s19.******info/b4c78cd0ce86751ebad435f8d8e54e2f.gif[/IMG]
_Осень разбросала свои краски,
Листья замерцали перламутром,
Кажется, что мы в волшебной сказке,
Погулять решили рано утром.

Ветер пробежался по деревьям,
На дорожки листья осыпая,
Грустно прокричав нам : До свиданья,
Улетает в небе птичья стая._

----------

Irina_Irina (02.05.2016), linker_59 (03.08.2017), nataliua.sm (29.10.2017), Raisa Vayner (27.05.2016), ttanya (10.08.2016), verazalit (01.10.2019)

----------


## Лильчик

Елена, стихотворения бесподобные! Спасибо за творчество. С нетерпением жду продолжения!  :Smile3: Октябрь,без музыки не останется :Blush2:

----------

Elen2 (06.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> Можно попросить ссылку на кричалку Лето? Очень срочно))))


Наташа,бери.
*Игра- кричалка  «Что такое лето?»*
                                                Автор слов:
                                                             Музыкальный руководитель
                                                             Кислицина Елена Владимировна


Цель:  Создать у детей хорошее  настроение, подводить к осмысленному восприятию  события «Здравствуй ,лето»
Слышать и понимать текст кричалки. 
Воспитывать дружелюбие, терпение, умение действовать коллективно.




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Кричалка «К нам пришло на праздник…лето!»
Автор Кислицина Е.В.*




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Lara (25.11.2018), maksun79 (11.11.2018), mila110153 (23.09.2019), nyusha0365 (08.07.2018), Ssveta (30.11.2022), verazalit (01.10.2019), буссоница (10.07.2018), ВИОЛA (25.05.2019), ВИОЛА ОЗ (09.04.2019), Зиля 6 (25.07.2019), Лилия60 (10.11.2018), МУЗЫКАНТИК (12.11.2018), на.та.ли. (09.07.2018), ольга-rostov (13.08.2021), Ольгадайченко (10.11.2018)

----------


## Elen2

> подводка к выходу Символа года на утреннике.


Ну вот и год собаки  через пару месяцев закончится.
Пока писала  сценарий,понадобились слова  на выход символа года -Свинки.

И мне не хотелось бы,чтобы  опять ,как в год собаки ,понадобилось доказывать кому-то ,что слова написала я.  :Blush2: 

*Выход  Свинки на утреннике*

_автор Кислицина Е.В_

Символ года: (выходит  под музыку)




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Alena Stenkovay (11.11.2018), calina (11.11.2018), EVGESKA (09.12.2018), Irina55 (10.11.2018), ivano (11.11.2018), jkmuif (11.11.2018), Lara (25.11.2018), maksun79 (11.11.2018), mila110153 (11.11.2018), MLV (11.11.2018), olga kh (10.11.2018), oltischencko (11.11.2018), solnet (10.11.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (11.11.2018), tigricadn (11.11.2018), ttanya (11.11.2018), ULIANCHIK (24.11.2018), verazalit (01.10.2019), vils77 (10.11.2018), vishulaev (11.11.2018), zwetlana (10.11.2018), буссоница (10.11.2018), Валентина М (11.11.2018), ВалерияВ (02.12.2018), Валиулина Ирина (11.11.2018), говорушка (11.11.2018), Екатерина Шваб (17.11.2018), Задор_Инка (06.12.2018), ИяНаталия (29.11.2018), Ладога (10.11.2018), лариса61 (10.11.2018), Лилия60 (10.11.2018), Людмилая (11.11.2018), МарСух (29.11.2018), Мелита (11.11.2018), МУЗЫКАНТИК (12.11.2018), Мусиенко (11.11.2018), Озма (11.11.2018), Ольгадайченко (10.11.2018), опал1 (10.11.2018), Раиса2001 (10.11.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (10.11.2018), эллона (11.11.2018), ЭМПАТИЯ (11.11.2018)

----------


## Elen2

> Елена Владимировна, добрый вечер. Я пиши Вам с просьбой о помощи. Можете помочь с подводкой к песне Любаши Медведи не спять на диванах. БлагоДарю!





> Елена Владимировна, добрый день . Это будет песня с подтанцовкой - на день матери, у нас на следующей неделе, песня мне очень понравилась, да и смысл, что детям тоже мамы нужны... Не знаю только как к этому номеру подвести((((





*Подводка  к песне  Любаши "Медведи не спят на диванах"*
*Автор Кислицина Е.В- Elen2* 



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

fatinija (24.11.2018), ivano (25.11.2018), Lara (25.11.2018), lenik (10.08.2020), olga kh (29.11.2018), SANOCHKA (04.12.2018), verazalit (01.10.2019), ВалерияВ (25.11.2018), Драгметал (24.11.2018), Екатерина Шваб (24.11.2018), Лилия60 (24.11.2018), Лопаток (30.03.2019), Озма (25.11.2018), опал1 (25.11.2018), Парина (24.11.2018)

----------


## Elen2

*И еще одна подводка для ввода на утренник  символа года-свинки.*

*начинается с загадки:*
*автор Кислицина Е.В- Elen2*

*Загадка:*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Lara (25.11.2018), lenik (25.11.2018), linker_59 (25.11.2018), oltischencko (25.11.2018), ULIANCHIK (25.11.2018), verazalit (01.10.2019), ВалерияВ (25.11.2018), Задор_Инка (06.12.2018), Ирина-Ирен (25.11.2018), ИяНаталия (25.11.2018), Ладога (25.11.2018), лариса61 (25.11.2018), Лилия60 (25.11.2018), МарСух (29.11.2018), НСА (16.02.2019), Озма (25.11.2018), окси 777 (25.11.2018), опал1 (25.11.2018)

----------


## ВалерияВ

Елена Владимировна, БлагоДарю!  Какая прекрасная подводка, столько нежности и тепла!!!
 :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------

Elen2 (27.11.2018)

----------


## Ладога

*Леночка! Спасибо большое за твоё творчество! И пусть в жизни будет побольше радости!* :Ok:

----------

Elen2 (29.12.2018), Музаири (20.04.2019)

----------


## МарСух

*Elen2*, помогите пожалуйста, с подводкой к песне оловянного солдатика и балерины А. Евтодьевой. Очень нужно!

----------


## Elen2

> с подводкой к песне оловянного солдатика и балерины А. Евтодьевой


Не знаю такой песни,извини ,Маришенька.

----------

Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> Девочки, я с просьбой зашла, не поможете придумать подводку к сценке "Волк и лиса" . В прозе это примерно так: "На нашей ярмарке много чего интересного можно услышать да увидеть. Лиса с волком идут, разговор ведут, давайте и мы послушаем". Хотелось бы стихом. Помогите, пожалуйста.


*Еще ,как вариант для зазывал на ярмарке:*

_Как на ярмарку гостей, 
с самых разных волостей понаехало,
Словно самовар гудит:
Яркий, шумный, расписной...вот потеха-то.

Тары-бары- растабары
Есть хорошие товары.
Подходи, честной народ,
всех нас ярмарка зовет.


С волком рыжая лиса  идет,…приценяется.
На товар она глядит,
Разговор она ведет
Не стесняется….

Подходи, народ, сюда 
И давай знакомиться! 
Пусть на долгие года 
Этот день запомнится!_

----------

Lara (23.01.2019), verazalit (01.10.2019), буссоница (06.04.2019), Лилия60 (15.02.2019)

----------


## Лопаток

[QUOTE=Elen2;5382188]Готовлюсь к отчетному концерту. Писала подводки для своих девчонок,на конкретные песни.
*Подводки к песням*

1.	
*Песня «Детство» (Индиго)

Сл. и муз. Анастасия Чешигорова*
*Плюс,минус,ноты* ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***

_Автор слов Кислицина Е.В_

Детство – пора золотая,
Детство –пора не простая,
Стремятся  постичь  все на свете,
Вокруг современные дети.

Но хочется детям играть,
И бегать , и книжки читать…
Давайте отбросим мы шутки,
Прибавим мы в сутках …минутки.

*3.Песня «Мама» (Индиго)
Сл. и муз. Анастасия Чешигорова*[img]http://*********net/9402300m.jpg[/img]
Ноты+ минус +плюс и текст    ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***
_ Автор слов  Кислицина Е.В_
Добрые  строчки, тихая песня,
Нежный мотив закружит…
Мамочка, милая, песней чудесной
Дочка тебя удивит.

Тихо  расскажет, что мамочки лучшей
Ей никогда не найти.
Мама, прекрасней тебя нет на свете, 
Можно весь мир обойти.

*2.Песня «Я на мамочку похожей быть хочу»
Сл. и муз. Ольги Конопелько*

Ноты+минус  и текст ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***
_Автор слов Кислицина Е.В_
Надевает дочка мамины наряды,
Чтоб на маму походить,
Ей все это  НАДО…

Туфельки на каблуках,
Бусы и помада..
Посмотрите на нее-
Выглядит, что надо….
*ПЛЮСИК "Я НА МАМОЧКУ ПОХОЖЕЙ БЫТЬ ХОЧУ" ИСПОЛНЯЕТ МАРГАРИТКА(*фамилию добавлю позже).Маргарита тоже ходит в мою студию. Со слухом у нее плоховато,но мы над этим работаем.Девочка старательная.
 https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HGA1/qXi4Cx53s 
*Еще раз огромное спасибо Оленьке Конопелько за чудесную песенку.*

*2.	Песня «Я вновь на сцене» 
муз. Н. Май, перевод на русск.яз. Кислицина Е.В*


Автора не знаю,но подводка подходит к песне идеально
Песня здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5338390
С музыкального трамплина
Сейчас вылетит сюрприз.
Вот и будет Вам причина
Крикнуть громко: «Браво! Бис![/КАК ХОЧЕТСЯ УВИДЕТЬ ВСЕ!!!

----------

Irina Sirin (21.01.2019), krinka (18.02.2019), Lara (23.01.2019), olga kh (20.01.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (15.02.2019), verazalit (01.10.2019), буссоница (21.01.2019), Лилия60 (15.02.2019), Озма (26.01.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Оле нужно было дописать один куплет про маму в этой песне.Дописала.*


_А сейчас карандашами
Очень легкими штрихами
Мы рисуем не спеша,
Ах, как мама хороша.

Платье маме нарисуем 
И цветами разрисуем.
Челку, губы и глаза-
Словно майская гроза._

----------

Lara (23.01.2019), verazalit (01.10.2019), буссоница (21.01.2019), Варшава (22.01.2019), замбурская (21.01.2019), Лилия60 (15.02.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Подводка к общей игре*




> Когда я маленькой была…я так играть любила…. Нельзя ли в детсво заглянуть хотяб на несколько минут. Если кто-то откликнется - буду очень рада.


_Ах , как мне хочется вернуть всё то , 
что больше не вернётся:
на миг бы в детство заглянуть
в котором весело живётся!
В игру веселую сыграть  
с подругами-друзьями,
А ну-ка музыка, играй!
Все в круг вставайте с нами._

Наташа, мое частично,последние 4 строчки. Извини,мозги не тем заняты... :Taunt:

----------

Elena_privat (13.05.2019), Irina Sirin (18.02.2019), Karamel (19.04.2019), krinka (18.02.2019), Lara (23.01.2019), verazalit (01.10.2019), буссоница (23.01.2019), Лилия60 (15.02.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Написала  к 8 марта  кричалку "Всех женщин ,поздравляю".*
Может быть кто-то еще не определился с началом праздника...
*Девочки,начала с детьми  репетировать и увидела несостыковки. Исправила кричалку.*


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Anisoara (17.02.2019), Atalia (27.01.2019), DAVI (08.02.2019), elen82 (25.01.2019), Elena_privat (13.05.2019), elsor (24.02.2019), forel (15.02.2019), Irina Sirin (25.01.2019), Irina V (25.01.2019), Irina55 (27.01.2019), jarinka (15.02.2019), Karamel (25.01.2019), krinka (18.02.2019), Lara (25.01.2019), lenik (25.01.2019), MAGIC (15.02.2019), mila110153 (25.01.2019), mochalova19 (25.01.2019), Natalya52 (17.02.2019), novgortom (25.01.2019), olia.kostina (16.02.2019), oltischencko (30.01.2019), SNAR (16.02.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (15.02.2019), tigricadn (27.01.2019), ULIANCHIK (31.01.2019), verazalit (11.05.2019), vils77 (25.01.2019), zwetlana (26.01.2019), Алена43 (25.01.2019), Алусик (25.01.2019), буссоница (25.01.2019), ва.лен.ти.н. (25.01.2019), Валентина М (27.01.2019), ВалерияВ (28.01.2019), Валиулина Ирина (26.01.2019), Варшава (18.02.2019), ВесСнушка (17.02.2019), ВИОЛА ОЗ (25.01.2019), Елена_дор75 (25.01.2019), Ирина Ивановна (15.02.2019), Ирина-Ирен (15.02.2019), Ириночк (24.02.2019), ИяНаталия (25.01.2019), кэт радистка (25.01.2019), Ладога (26.01.2019), Лёка61 (24.02.2019), Лилия60 (25.01.2019), Лилия79 (25.01.2019), Лопаток (25.01.2019), Маргошик68 (25.01.2019), Мелита (30.01.2019), МУЗЫКАНТИК (26.01.2019), Ната25 (25.01.2019), НСА (16.02.2019), Озма (26.01.2019), Олюр (27.01.2019), опал1 (15.02.2019), Раиса2001 (15.02.2019), СИБИРОЧКА (25.01.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (25.01.2019), Татиана 65 (25.01.2019), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (26.01.2019), Тиса (25.01.2019), Удомля (25.01.2019), чайка61 (17.02.2019), эллона (25.01.2019), ЭМПАТИЯ (03.02.2019), Юлия Калашникова (15.02.2019)

----------


## Озма



----------

Elen2 (29.03.2019), Лилия60 (15.02.2019)

----------


## lokteva. lar.

Елена Владимировна, добрый вечер! СПАСИБО Вам за такие светлые и добрые стихи!

----------

Elen2 (29.03.2019)

----------


## Elen2

[q=ozk-lap345] Прошу Вас коллеги, помогите пожалуйста с подводкой к ` Прощальной полечке`. [/q]
*Подводка к `Прощальной полечке`*
_автор Кислицина Е.В_
_Полечка прощальная в зале зазвучала ,
На последний танец всех друзей собрала,
1-2-3-4 хлопнули ладошки,
раз и два,раз и два -застучали ножки,
Выпускную польку все танцуют вместе,
В школу осенью пойдем ,будет интересно_

----------

Irina Sirin (29.03.2019), krinka (28.03.2019), lenik (10.08.2020), verazalit (01.10.2019), Екатерина Шваб (25.04.2021)

----------


## omichka

Уважаемая Elen ! У меня к вам огромная просьба ! Помогите пожалуйста ! Мне очень нужны подводки : перед песенкой- "Кошка Катя". Затем - перед "Танцем котят" , затем перед песней "Шарики воздушные". перед "Ложкарями" - для маленьких , затем перед песней " Ты не бойся мама" , затем перед выступлением " Гимнасток" смысл - что дети любят заниматься спортом и пластичны , грациозны и т.д. , затем перед песней "Девочки торопятся" , перед танцем мальчиков " со шляпами" перед песней" Лапочки" . Если можно поделитесь пожалуйста ! Спасибо заранее.!!!

----------


## Elen2

> Мне очень нужны подводки : перед песенкой- "Кошка Катя".





*автор подводок  Кислицина Е.В*

_В черном платье ,мягкою походкой,
распушив шикарный хвост.
Кошка Катя- милое создание,
В гости к детворе идет._





> Затем - перед "Танцем котят"


_автор Кислицина Е.В_

*Мы -грациозны и легки,
Мы- милые котятки.
Сейчас  мы спрячем коготки 
И поиграем в Прятки.

Мы непоседливы,милы,
 Чудесно поем песни.
На празднике ,у детворы
Мы потанцуем вместе.*





> перед песней "Шарики воздушные"


_автор Кислицина Е.В_ 
_Мне купили шар воздушный,
Очень легкий ,непослушный,
Ветерок зашумел,
Шарик в небо полетел.

Вместе с песенкой веселой
К белоснежным облакам.
Пусть летит мой шар красивый,
А потом вернется к нам._





> перед "Ложкарями"


_автор Кислицина Е.В_

*Малыши -крепыши  
взяли в руки ложки,
Стук, хлоп и притоп...
Танцуют чудо-крошки.*





> затем перед песней " Ты не бойся мама"


_автор Кислицина Е.В_

*Ты не бойся, мама,
Я с тобой!
Пусть не знает горя
 Шар земной.
ВЫрасту,как папа,
Научусь летать,
Буду очень зорко 
Тебя  я охранять.*





> перед выступлением " Гимнасток" смысл - что дети любят заниматься спортом и пластичны , грациозны


_автор Кислицина Е.В_
 

_Мы грациозны и легки ,
Мы- юные гимнастки.
Закручиваем ленты,
Подкидываем мячики...

Садимся ловко на шпагат
И делаем березку.
Пускай еще мы малыши
И в жизни все не просто...

Мы обещаем спорт любить,
И будем мы достойными…
Прославим   вместе мы страну
И станем чемпионами.


_




> перед песней "Девочки торопятся"





_автор Кислицина Е.В_

_Девочки торопятся 
Стать большими модницами…
Надевают бусы, 
Платья и банты,

А большие каблуки 
нравятся им очень..
Посмотрелись в зеркало: 
Ах, как хороши!

_



> перед танцем мальчиков " со шляпами"


_автор Кислицина Е.В_
*Как мальчишки хороши.
 Нам танцуют от души,
Шляпа и тросточка,
Фрак  непременно….
Минуту внимания-
Танцуют джентльмены!*






> перед песней" Лапочки"






_автор Кислицина Е.В_


*Бабушка балует,
Папа обожает,
А четыре братика
Грозно  защищают.

На головке -бантики,
А на ножках -тапочки,
Я - Самая красивая,
Зовут меня все-ЛАПОЧКА!*

----------

elen82 (07.04.2019), lenik (10.08.2020), mila110153 (06.04.2019), omichka (06.04.2019), Tata74 (17.04.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (08.04.2019), verazalit (01.10.2019), vishulaev (07.04.2019), Алена43 (07.04.2019), ВалерияВ (07.04.2019), Екатерина Шваб (25.04.2021), Ирина-Ирен (06.04.2019), лариса61 (07.04.2019), Лилия60 (06.04.2019), на.та.ли. (06.04.2019)

----------


## omichka

> *автор подводок  Кислицина Е.В*
> 
> _В черном платье ,мягкою походкой,
> распушив шикарный хвост.
> Кошка Катя- милое создание,
> В гости к детворе идет._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Елена ! Вы гений !!! Не успела ответить вам на предыдущее сообщение . Вы спрашивали про сценарий . Я его пытаюсь сделать  на основе юбилейного сценария про царя Гвидона т.к. у нас юбилей сада и царь выбирает царевичу детский сад и как фестиваль посвященный году театра. еще не готов как собиру все как надо поделюсь. Вам огромнейшее спасибо !!! Все просто шикарно !!! Только вот про Лапочек немного не подходит. Там не одна лапочка ,а  нужно про то что ,все дети у родителей лапочки.. СПАСИБО ТЫСЯЧУ РАЗ !!!

----------

Elen2 (07.04.2019), mila110153 (06.04.2019), Екатерина Шваб (25.04.2021)

----------


## лариса61

Леночка, спасибо, за твой огромный труд! Шикарная помощь!!!!!

----------

Elen2 (07.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> Только вот про Лапочек немного не подходит. Там не одна лапочка ,а нужно про то что ,все дети у родителей лапочки.. СПАСИБО ТЫСЯЧУ РАЗ !!!


Хорошо,давайте про лапочек подумаем.

*1 девочка:* Бабушка балует,
*2 девочка:*Папа обожает,
*3 девочка:*А четыре братика
Грозно защищают.

*4ДЕВОЧКА:*На головкАХ -бантики,
*5 ДЕВОЧКА:*А на ножках -тапочки,
*вСЕ ВМЕСТЕ*:МЫ - СамЫЕ красивЫЕ,
ВСЕ ЗОВУТ НАС -ЛАПОЧКИ![/quote]
Если в таком варианте не подойдет,то подумаем еще. :Yes4:  :Grin:

----------

Eva 59 (01.10.2019), omichka (08.04.2019), verazalit (01.10.2019), Ирина-Ирен (20.04.2019), Ладога (20.04.2019)

----------


## omichka

Дорогая Елена !!! Спасибо Вам огромное !!! Простите, что  не совсем наверное правильно объяснила  это тоже очень замечательно , НО нужно чтобы говорил ведущий про детей какие они замечательные ,растут и развиваются , занимаются и в садике и для родителей они самые лучшие.......котята , зайки ит.д. и в итоге они просто лапочки у мамочки и папочки. Еще раз прошу прощение за то что тратите время на меня ! Очень Вам благодарна !!!

----------


## Elen2

> Дорогая Елена !!! Спасибо Вам огромное !!! Простите, что не совсем наверное правильно объяснила это тоже очень замечательно , НО нужно чтобы говорил ведущий про детей какие они замечательные ,растут и развиваются , занимаются и в садике и для родителей они самые лучшие.......котята , зайки ит.д. и в итоге они просто лапочки у мамочки и папочки. Еще раз прошу прощение за то что тратите время на меня ! Очень Вам благодарна !!!


Извините, только сейчас зашла.Когда у Вас это мероприятие?
такой стих был,кто-то уже писал,но я подумаю.

----------


## Elen2

> Елена Владимировна, я с просьбой, на выпускном будет танец " Ромашковое поле" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aR4jH0Qd-M, выпускная группа называется - Ромашки, помогите, пожалуйста, с подводкой к танцу, чтобы добавить какое-то четверостишие про название группы, у нас подводка была такая: 
> Девочки наши не молчаливы,
> И как ромашки очень красивы,
> Они готовы радовать нас с вами 
> Нежным танцем, полюбуйтесь сами. 
> БлагоДарю!


_автор Кислицина Е.В._ 

*В зале ромашки рассыпались кругом.
Это девчонки плывут друг за другом,
Тихо и нежно музыка льется,
И ветерок меж ромашками вьется.

В белом ,бескрайнем ромашковом поле,
Птицы щебечут и в мире нет боли.
Медленно нотки над ним пролетают,
Мы на ромашках сейчас погадаем.

Молча ромашки в букет соберу я,
И вместе с песней в венок их сплету я.
В танце качаются нежно ромашки
И у Аленки,и у Наташки...*

----------

Eva 59 (01.10.2019), lenik (24.04.2019), lokteva. lar. (30.01.2021), verazalit (11.05.2019), ВалерияВ (17.04.2019), Ирина-Ирен (20.04.2019), Ладога (17.04.2019), Лорис (16.04.2019), Музаири (18.04.2019)

----------


## ВалерияВ

> В зале ромашки рассыпались кругом


*Елена Владимировна, какая прелесть! Нежно и трогательно! Очень понравилось. БЛАГОДАРЮ!!!*

----------

Elen2 (19.04.2019), Музаири (18.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> какая прелесть! Нежно и трогательно! Очень понравилось. БЛАГОДАРЮ!!!


Лерочка,я рада ,что тебе понравилось. :Yahoo:

----------

ВалерияВ (19.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> Дорогая Елена !!! Спасибо Вам огромное !!! Простите, что не совсем наверное правильно объяснила это тоже очень замечательно , НО нужно чтобы говорил ведущий про детей какие они замечательные ,растут и развиваются , занимаются и в садике и для родителей они самые лучшие.......котята , зайки ит.д. и в итоге они просто лапочки у мамочки и папочки. Еще раз прошу прощение за то что тратите время на меня ! Очень Вам благодарна !!!


Вот сразу.как написалось и больше ничего не пришло в голову.

Про себя и про ребят
Солнце скрылось за домами,
Покидаем детский сад.
Я рассказываю маме
Про себя и про ребят.
Как мы хором песни пели,
Как играли в чехарду,
Что мы пили,
Что мы ели,
Что читали в детсаду.
Я рассказываю честно
И подробно обо всем.
Знаю, маме интересно
Знать о том,
Как мы живем.
*Г. Ладонщиков*

Почему так говорят?
Детский сад, детский сад…
Почему так говорят?
Мы ведь не осинки,
Мы ведь не рябинки.
Вовы, Клавы, Мишеньки —
Это же не вишенки! Детский сад, детский сад…
Почему так говорят?
Мы ведь не листочки,
Мы ведь не цветочки
Голубые, аленькие-
Мы ребята маленькие! Детский сад, детский сад…
Почему так говорят?
Потому, что дружно в нем
Мы одной семьей растем!
Оттого и говорят:
— В этом доме детский сад!
*В. Товарков*

Мой любимый детский сад!
Вместе с солнцем просыпаюсь,
Я приходу утра рад.
Быстро-быстро собираюсь
Я в любимый детский сад!
Там и книжки, и игрушки,
Там любимые друзья,
Мои верные подружки,
Мне без них никак нельзя!

Воспитатель милый самый,
Помогает нам и учит.
Мне она почти как мама.
И детсад наш самый лучший!

И. Гурина

----------

Eva 59 (01.10.2019), lenik (24.04.2019), verazalit (01.10.2019), vetlost (06.10.2019), Ладога (11.05.2019), Лариса Антонова (19.04.2019), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> Дорогая Елена !!! Спасибо Вам огромное !!! Простите, что не совсем наверное правильно объяснила это тоже очень замечательно , НО нужно чтобы говорил ведущий про детей какие они замечательные ,растут и развиваются , занимаются и в садике и для родителей они самые лучшие.......котята , зайки ит.д. и в итоге они просто лапочки у мамочки и папочки. Еще раз прошу прощение за то что тратите время на меня ! Очень Вам благодарна !!!


Попытка №2,понимаю,что Вы хотели не то,но.... :Meeting: 

*Кто живет в детском саду?*

_автор Кислицина Е.В_

_В детском садике живут разные малышки,
Занимаются, поют и читают книжки.
Спать ложатся в тихий час,
А потом играют...
И родителей своих дети поджидают.

Мамы с папами спешат забирать своих ребят:
Кисок, мишек, зайчиков и маленьких мальчиков.
Куколок-девочек ,маленьких припевочек.
Даже если заболели  и на лицах крапочки,
 Для родителей всегда мы- родные лапочки._

----------

dzvinochok (21.04.2019), Eva 59 (01.10.2019), larisakoly (21.04.2019), lenik (24.04.2019), linker_59 (19.04.2019), mochalova19 (13.05.2019), omichka (21.04.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (20.04.2019), verazalit (16.05.2019), vetlost (06.10.2019), буссоница (19.04.2019), ВИОЛA (25.05.2019), Ирина-Ирен (20.04.2019), Ладога (20.04.2019), Лариса Антонова (19.04.2019), Музаири (21.04.2019)

----------


## omichka

> Попытка №2,понимаю,что Вы хотели не то,но....
> 
> *Кто живет в детском саду?*
> 
> _автор Кислицина Е.В_
> 
> _В детском садике живут разные малышки,
> Занимаются, поют и читают книжки.
> Спать ложатся в тихий час,
> ...


Елена ! Вы ГЕНИЙ !!! Это именно то, что нужно .Спасибо Вам тысячу раз !!!!!!

----------

Elen2 (27.04.2019), krinka (21.04.2019), larisakoly (21.04.2019), Музаири (21.04.2019), Натка14 (22.04.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> Елена ! Вы ГЕНИЙ !!! Это именно то, что нужно .Спасибо Вам тысячу раз !!!!!


Я очень рада,что Вам подходит стишок. Хорошо Вам праздник провести.

----------


## Elen2

> Здравствуйте! Очень понравилась на форуме песенка "Что такое счастье" Но ссылка на архив для меня еще закрыта. Пожалуйста, поделитесь ссылкой. Будьте добры))) Очень буду благодарна)))


Здравствуйте. У меня в Кенгисепе живет бывшая соседка с 7 этажа- Катя.Фамилию уже не помню.
*Что такое счастье?*



архив 


**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




*Подводка к песне  автор Кислицина Е.В*


_Можно в жизни все отдать, чтобы мы могли мечтать. 
В мир открытий, доброты мы с тобой могли слетать.
Чтобы хоть на полчаса каждый день и каждый час, 
Всего  мира чудеса  тихо   радовали  нас.

Дети – это наша жизнь и в потоке этих дней
Время вспять не повернуть, мы становимся добрей.
Пролетают облака, ветер дует, птичья трель
Светится улыбка  мамы -вновь весна  и вновь апрель.

Научись средь суеты ,серых буден и проблем
Видеть блики красоты в легком ветре перемен.
Пусть сто раз  не повезло, ты забудь судьбе на зло
Счастье легкокрылой птицей постучится  к вам в окно_

----------

elis673 (06.03.2020), fotinia s (10.05.2019), irulia (12.05.2019), lenik (10.08.2020), linker_59 (10.08.2020), mochalova19 (13.05.2019), stranikira (09.05.2019), ULIANCHIK (10.05.2019), verazalit (11.05.2019), vetlost (06.10.2019), viculy (26.02.2020), Ада (11.08.2020), буссоница (09.05.2019), ВИОЛA (25.05.2019), Лидушка (08.01.2020), Наталья0405 (10.05.2019), нинчик (09.05.2019), словяночка (09.05.2019), Татиана 65 (09.05.2019)

----------


## irulia

> Здравствуйте. У меня в Кенгисепе живет бывшая соседка с 7 этажа- Катя.Фамилию уже не помню.
> *Что такое счастье?*
> 
> 
> 
> архив ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***
> 
> *Подводка к песне  автор Кислицина Е.В*
> 
> ...


Здравствуйте. У меня в Кенгисепе живет бывшая соседка с 7 этажа- Катя.Фамилию уже не помню.

Спасибо, что ответили, но ссылка на архив не открылась( Мне все равно не скачать(

----------

Elen2 (29.07.2019)

----------


## irulia

> Спасибо, что ответили, но ссылка на архив не открылась( Мне все равно не скачать(


Спасибо, всё получилось)

----------

Elen2 (02.06.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> хочется подводку к танцу


=======================
*Подводка  к танцу Бабок Ежек.*
_Кислицина Е.В.
__
Веселись, честной народ,
мы встречаем Новый год!
Мы сегодня нарядились
в Бабок ежек  превратились.
.

Эх, крути, метель, верти!
Нам с тобою по пути.
Размахнёмся помелом,
Танцевать сейчас начнем!_

----------

Eva 59 (01.10.2019), Irina Sirin (22.09.2019), lenik (10.08.2020), verazalit (01.10.2019), vetlost (06.10.2019)

----------


## Elen2

У меня в сценарии после  игры "Разбери овощи и фрукты" ,нужно все подвести к просто танцу,хотя типа мы борщ варили.
Написала так 

*Автор Кислицина Е.В*
* Будем вместе  борщ варить,
                         Будем овощи крошить:
                         Помидорчик и лучок ,
                         И капусты вилок,
                          Картошка, свекла и морковка,
                         Вкусный борщ мы варим ловко.
                         Становитесь в круг скорей,
                         Чтоб порадовать друзей.*


•	♫ Дети исполняют Танец «Мы стали в круг» Трек №14

----------

Eva 59 (01.10.2019), lenik (10.08.2020), verazalit (01.10.2019), vetlost (06.10.2019), ВесСнушка (05.10.2019), Ладога (01.10.2019), лариса61 (06.10.2019)

----------


## verazalit

Леночка, я первый раз в этой твоей темке. Пока всё не прочитала, уйти не смогла - как здорово, как интересно и всё очень нужно для работы. Спасибо большое!

----------

Elen2 (06.10.2019), Eva 59 (01.10.2019)

----------


## Eva 59

> Леночка, я первый раз в этой твоей темке.


А я тоже впервые здесь. Спасибо, Леночка, что указала путь сюда! Очень интересно. Еще не всё просмотрела. Спасибо за твое творчество!

----------

Elen2 (06.10.2019), verazalit (06.10.2019), Лилия60 (14.12.2019)

----------


## алекяна

Спасибо огромное за замечательные подводки и щедрость!!!

----------

Elen2 (06.10.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки, авторские осенние  стихи для дошкольников.*
*
Осень у порога.*
_Автор Кислицина Е.В._



_Осень у порога ,
Листья пожелтели,
В дальнюю дорогу
Птицы полетели.
Дождь холодный сеет,
На полях уныло,
Темно-серой тучей
Небо все закрыло.
Лето улетело
Подмигнув шутливо…
Я же знаю осень,
Ты можешь быть красивой._


*Дождь в корзинке*


_Автор Кислицина Е.В_

_Снова сеет дождь унылый,
Листья мокрые лежат,
На дорожках,
На тропинках
И вообще не шелестят.

Что случилось?
Почему же мокро,
Сыро  на дворе?
Это осень дождь в корзинке 
Принесла нам в сентябре…_

*Рябинка.*
_Автор Кислицина Е.В_



_Закружила в  небе осень,
Облаков седая просинь,
Листья кружат тут и там
По утрам стоит туман…

Птичьи стаи улетают,
Тучи  бегают рыдая,
Дождь холодный моросит
Лишь рябинка не грустит.

Распустила она косы,
Не пугают  и морозы,
Листья ярки .. на показ,
Просто радуется глаз.
Собралась она на бал
На осенний карнавал,
Бал осенний открывая,
Закружилась листьев стая.

Тихо листья шелестят
И летят, летят, летят,
Что же празднует природа?
Назовите время года?

_

----------

Eva 59 (13.10.2019), lenik (10.08.2020), mochalova19 (06.10.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (07.10.2019), verazalit (06.10.2019), vetlost (06.10.2019), Алена43 (07.10.2019), буссоница (07.10.2019), Варшава (06.10.2019), Ладога (16.10.2019), лариса61 (06.10.2019), Лилия60 (14.12.2019), Озма (08.10.2019), Парина (06.10.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (06.10.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Стихи на начало осеннего утренника*

*«Осень наступила»*
Для  старшего дошкольного возраста
_Автор стихов: Кислицина  Е.В._
Музыкальный руководитель
г.Одесса

_Цель:  Создать у детей хорошее  настроение, подводить к осмысленному восприятию  события «День матери»
Слышать и понимать текст  стихотворений._ 



_Осень разбросала листья по дорожкам,
Прыгают по лужам маленькие ножки.
Громко застучали капельки по лужам ,
Стало всем понятно- очень зонтик нужен…
Гром гремит и небо  туча закрывает ,
С тихим шумом листья ветер заметает…
Что случилось ,дети, от чего так грустно?
Почему на улице грязно, сыро, тускло?_

*Ответ  детей по одному:*
1.	Осень наступила
2.	Лист позолотила
3.	Ветер  отпустила
4.	Тучи все раскрыла
5.	Дождь шумит  тихонько по зонтам и крышам
6.	Осень наступила, мы ее все слышим.    

*Песня об осени.*

----------

Eva 59 (13.10.2019), lenik (10.08.2020), linker_59 (10.08.2020), mochalova19 (06.10.2019), taliyas (18.03.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (07.10.2019), valush (06.10.2019), verazalit (06.10.2019), Алена43 (07.10.2019), буссоница (07.10.2019), Варшава (06.10.2019), ВесСнушка (06.10.2019), Ладога (16.10.2019), лариса61 (06.10.2019), Лилия60 (14.12.2019), НСА (06.10.2019), Озма (08.10.2019), Парина (06.10.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (06.10.2019), Фасолька07 (07.10.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Шуточное  пожелание  вам,дамы на День учителя.*


*С праздником, дамы! 
Жизни везучей: 
Завтрак в постель и мужчину покруче:
 Милого зайку, а можно и льва,
 Можно мартышку, а можно орла…
 Главное выглядеть стильно и классно,
 И не скулить, и не ныть понапрасну…
 Бросьте диеты и голоданья
 От них милым женщинам только страданья.
 И ничего, что чуток лишний вес,
 Знайте, прекрасны вы с весом и без…
 Вы симпатичны, вы- привлекательны..
 Дамы, любите себя обязательно.                           
 Пусть вам букеты дарят мужчины,
 Кольца, Духи, дорогие картины..
Удачи в покупках, удачи в продажах..
Почаще бывайте на солнечных пляжах.
Больше желать я не буду вам много,
Собой оставайтесь вы, ради Бога!
Счастья  и мира, удачи и сил,
И чтоб Билл Гейтс руки попросил,
Чтобы  в карьере , радостных взлетов!
Ну а любовь …без проблемных залетов.*
*
С наилучшими  пожеланиями , Кислицина Е.В.*

----------

Eva 59 (13.10.2019), Irina Sirin (07.10.2019), lenik (10.08.2020), lokteva. lar. (30.01.2021), mochalova19 (06.10.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (07.10.2019), valush (06.10.2019), verazalit (06.10.2019), Алена43 (07.10.2019), буссоница (07.10.2019), Варшава (06.10.2019), лариса61 (06.10.2019), Лилия60 (14.12.2019), НСА (21.11.2020), Озма (08.10.2019), Парина (06.10.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (06.10.2019)

----------


## лариса61

> «Осень наступила»


Лена, какая прелесть, обязательно возьму в работу, не смотря на то, что сценарий уже написан. Спасибо, дорогая!

----------

Elen2 (07.10.2019)

----------


## TATYANA_UNCHA

Замечательные стихи. Большое спасибо. :Vishenka 32:

----------

Elen2 (16.10.2019)

----------


## Eva 59

> Шуточное пожелание вам,дамы на День учителя.
> 
> 
> С праздником, дамы! 
> Жизни везучей: 
> Завтрак в постель и мужчину покруче:
> 
> С наилучшими пожеланиями , Кислицина Е.В.





> «Осень наступила»





> авторские осенние стихи для дошкольников.



ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО ЗА ПРЕКРАСНЫЕ СТИХИ! :Yahoo:

----------

Elen2 (16.10.2019)

----------


## Elen2

Девочки,сегодня  нашла  сюрпризный момент с барабаном.
*Сюрпризный момент с барабаном*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



*Новогодний барабан* 
_  автор слов Кислицина Е.В_



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Anisoara (14.12.2019), elen82 (14.12.2019), Grosmat (16.12.2019), Irina Sirin (14.12.2019), lenik (10.08.2020), linker_59 (10.08.2020), MAGIC (14.12.2019), mila110153 (14.12.2019), mishel61 (14.12.2019), MLV (14.12.2019), moderm (18.05.2021), novgortom (14.12.2019), Ssveta (30.11.2022), taliyas (18.03.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (16.12.2019), tigricadn (15.12.2019), valush (14.12.2019), verazalit (15.12.2019), zwetlana (29.12.2019), Алена43 (15.12.2019), буссоница (14.12.2019), ва.лен.ти.н. (14.12.2019), ВалерияВ (29.12.2019), Варшава (15.12.2019), ВесСнушка (14.12.2019), ВИОЛА ОЗ (15.12.2019), говорушка (13.07.2020), Екатерина Шваб (25.04.2021), Задор_Инка (18.12.2021), Ладога (07.12.2020), Лилия60 (14.12.2019), Маинька (14.12.2019), Ната25 (14.12.2019), Нина28М (15.12.2019), НСА (21.11.2020), ольга-rostov (13.08.2021), Рыбка (15.12.2019), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (15.12.2019), Тиса (14.12.2019)

----------


## Elen2

Девочки,был День города,меня попросили  написать  стихотворение. Нашему городу было 39 лет в этом году.
prodaja-kvartira-teplodar-belyaevskiy-energetikov__89379308fl.jpg1591094537_101690592_827151631107028_6038074206803984384_n.jpgзагружено.jpg01.jpg02.jpgimages.jpgunnamed.jpgoriginal.jpgDJI_0075.jpgзагружено (1).jpg
*За что я люблю свой город?*
*автор Кислицина Е.В*
_За что я люблю свой город?
За тихий  красивый рассвет,
 За чистые в парке аллеи,
И  солнца приветливый свет.
За первое слово МАМА,
Что сын мой когда-то сказал…
За то, что порой упрямо 
Он этот мир постигал.

За что я люблю свой город?
За то, что я в нем живу
За то, что по этим улицам
Уж тридцать шесть лет хожу…
За то, что красивы улицы,
Каштаны цветут  весной,
За то, что народ не сутулится….
Спокойно идет домой.

За что я люблю свой город?
За неба голубизну,
За нежно шуршащие листья,
Когда по аллеям иду
Хочу, чтобы рос наш город,
Чтоб выросли цирк и театр,
Но только развалины дома
Пока у  Сильпо стоят….

Я верю, мы будем гордиться
Еще Теплодаром своим.
И будут  звонкие птицы
Петь городу гордый  гимн.
Я верю, что все у нас будет,
Фонтаны, бассейны, метро,
Ведь главное не лениться
Всем вместе творить добро.
_

----------

Irina V (12.07.2020), Karamel (11.07.2020), lenok_64 (12.07.2020), marina 64 (16.07.2020), mila110153 (11.07.2020), NikTanechka (25.07.2020), rodes (11.07.2020), solnet (13.07.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (14.07.2020), tigricadn (13.07.2020), Valesy (17.12.2020), valush (11.07.2020), verazalit (12.07.2020), zwetlana (13.07.2020), Варшава (11.07.2020), ВИОЛА ОЗ (11.07.2020), Добронрава (13.07.2020), зулико (11.07.2020), Ильенко Елена (04.08.2020), Ирина Ивановна (12.07.2020), Ладога (06.08.2020), Лилия60 (12.07.2020), Марина ан (12.07.2020), Ната25 (14.07.2020), Наталья0405 (11.07.2020), НСА (21.11.2020), Ольгия (30.07.2020), опал1 (11.07.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (12.07.2020), Тиса (11.07.2020), чайка61 (12.07.2020), ЭМПАТИЯ (14.07.2020)

----------


## oltischencko

*Elen2*, За что я люблю свой город?
автор Кислицина Е.В

Леночка, супер! Молодец, очень хорошее стихотворение! :Ok:

----------

Elen2 (25.07.2020)

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка, супер! Молодец, очень хорошее стихотворение!


ОЛЕНЬКА,СПАСИБО ЗА ОТЗЫВ. Так редко  люди  говорят что-то...А услышать отзыв хочется.

----------


## Elen2

Скоро осень. Потихоньку в голове соответствующие мысли и строки стали возникать.
Знакомьтесь ,*стихотворение  "Похолодало"*  автор я- Кислицина Е.В



Продолжаю  учиться делать  видео ,хоть самые простые. читаю стихотворение я.
*Текст* 

*Похолодало.*
_Автор Кислицина Е.В_



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

elsor (08.12.2020), jkmuif (06.08.2020), linker_59 (04.08.2020), NikTanechka (03.08.2020), olia.kostina (21.11.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (04.08.2020), valush (04.08.2020), verazalit (04.08.2020), буссоница (10.08.2020), говорушка (05.08.2020), гунька (04.08.2020), Добронрава (03.08.2020), зулико (07.08.2020), Ильенко Елена (04.08.2020), Ирина Ивановна (04.08.2020), Ладога (06.08.2020), Лариса Антонова (04.08.2020), Лилия60 (04.08.2020), МУЗЫКАНТИК (04.08.2020), на.та.ли. (04.08.2020), НСА (21.11.2020), чайка61 (04.08.2020)

----------


## Elen2

Для девочек-украинок  Таня Талант сделала перевод  и начитала стихотворение на украинском  языке.


*Похолодало.*
_Автор Кислицина Е.В
переклад Будюк Т.І
відео Кислицина О.В_




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

jkmuif (06.08.2020), masa.111 (18.08.2020), olia.kostina (21.11.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (04.08.2020), гунька (04.08.2020), Калинка Малинка1 (04.08.2020), Ладога (06.08.2020), намчайку (06.08.2020), НСА (21.11.2020)

----------


## Elen2

Добрый вечер.Предлагаю вашему вниманию - *Игровую подводку к осеннему танцу -ОСЕННЯЯ СЧИТАЛОЧКА . АВТОР КИСЛИЦИНА Е.В
*



*Текст  к считалке* 
*
Осенняя игра - считалка*.
_Кислицина Е.В_



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

elsor (10.08.2020), Irina V (10.08.2020), jarinka (11.08.2020), lenik (10.08.2020), linker_59 (10.08.2020), marina 64 (21.08.2020), masa.111 (18.08.2020), novgortom (10.08.2020), nyusha0365 (10.08.2020), olia.kostina (21.11.2020), Petavla (20.08.2020), Simpatia59 (10.08.2020), solnet (23.08.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (10.08.2020), valush (10.08.2020), verazalit (10.08.2020), vishulaev (13.08.2020), zwetlana (11.08.2020), Ада (11.08.2020), буссоница (10.08.2020), ВалерияВ (11.08.2020), Варшава (11.08.2020), ВИОЛА ОЗ (12.08.2020), Добронрава (10.08.2020), зулико (11.08.2020), ИяНаталия (12.08.2020), Калинка Малинка1 (10.08.2020), Лариса Антонова (12.08.2020), лариса61 (10.08.2020), Лидушка (10.08.2020), Лилия60 (10.08.2020), МУЗЫКАНТИК (10.08.2020), Наталья0405 (10.08.2020), НСА (21.11.2020), ольга-rostov (12.08.2021), чайка61 (10.08.2020), эллона (10.08.2020)

----------


## Elen2

*Подводка к оркестру на Новый год. Слова Деда Мороза.*
(Деед Мороз садится на стул-трон).   
 \

----------

Simpatia59 (21.11.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (24.11.2020), valush (21.11.2020), ВИОЛА ОЗ (22.11.2020), Лилия60 (22.11.2020), НСА (21.11.2020), Озма (21.11.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (21.11.2020), чайка61 (22.11.2020), эллона (22.11.2020)

----------


## АнютикА

Пожалуйста, помогите, придумать переход от театрализации сказки "Под грибом" к танцу "Ку-ку" (Как будто герои подружились и играют в прятки во дворе). Спасибо!

----------


## Elen2

> Пожалуйста, помогите, придумать переход от театрализации сказки "Под грибом" к танцу "Ку-ку" (Как будто герои подружились и играют в прятки во дворе). Спасибо!


*Подводка -связка для Анютки:* [IMG][/IMG]
_автор Кислицина Е.В_
_  Стало тесно под грибком,
Не вмещает всех нас он….
Выгнали лисицу –злюку
И чтоб не настала скука,
Мы устроили  игру:
Называется «Ку-ку»._

----------

АнютикА (29.11.2020), Ладога (07.12.2020)

----------

